# When can you legitimately call yourself a photograper?



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you a photographer when you go around snapping random pics of random things?

Or are you a photographer when you start thinking about what you are photographing, and do it with intent?

:mrgreen:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 16, 2010)

What if you intend to be random?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 16, 2010)

When you get paid for it or are recognized by another photographer as a photographer. 

No other way to become a photographer, sorry guys.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 16, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Are you a photographer when you go around snapping random pics of random things?
> 
> Or are you a photographer when you start thinking about what you are photographing, and do it with intent?
> 
> :mrgreen:



snapping with intent is not an option?

Id say w hen you start thinking about what you are photographing, and do it with intent


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 16, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> When you get paid for it or are recognized by another photographer as a photographer.
> 
> No other way to become a photographer, sorry guys.



But some photographers may not recognize you or respect someone as a photographer out of insecurity. Oh, the joy of the giant ego.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Nov 16, 2010)

As soon as you open this thread...



CONGRATS!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 16, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > When you get paid for it or are recognized by another photographer as a photographer.
> ...



That kind of sounds like me.  I really don't respect anyone but myself as a photographer.  I have just not seen anyone that can match the quality of my work.  

Now I am not going to pretend that I would be this good if it was not for my camera.  A lot of credit has to go to my D40 and $200 lenses.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 16, 2010)

misstwinklytoes said:


> As soon as you open this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!



:lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2010)

As soon as you mash that shutter button down, you iz a photo-grapher!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 16, 2010)

I think as long as you are taking photos with the intent on getting better at it - then you are a photographer. Getting paid to take photos doesn't make you a photographer or professional though!


----------



## Rekd (Nov 16, 2010)

You can't. 

You have to wait for someone else to call you a Professional Photographer.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 16, 2010)

Once you have a camera in hand and take your first photo.

That's why people use the terms 'amateur, professional, hobbyist, etc' in front of the word.


----------



## Overread (Nov 16, 2010)

You may only call yourself a photographer once you have the official certificate - in order to apply for consideration please send me your name, address and £40 in used notes to me and I'll put your name up for round one of consideration.


----------



## KenC (Nov 16, 2010)

Overread said:


> You may only call yourself a photographer once you have the official certificate - in order to apply for consideration please send me your name, address and £40 in used notes to me and I'll put your name up for round one of consideration.



So now you are a purveyor of online degrees?


----------



## jfreaksho (Nov 16, 2010)

"Photographer" means "a person who takes photographs", similar to the way "driver" means "one who drives" or "guitarist" means "one who plays guitar".  When that is a defining characteristic of a person, it is an appropriate word to use.

The implied meanings of "professional" or "artistic" are sub-categories under the overall umbrella of "photographer", much like "truck" or "race-car" or "device" are categories of "driver".

Although, to be perfectly honest, I'm not sure why we're having this discussion when the topic is clearly about "photograpers".
J.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2010)

jfreaksho said:


> the topic is clearly about "photograpers".
> J.


 
Aw ****, I thought I saw that as I clicked "submit". 

I like your terms of "defining characteristic" though. It's sort of quantitative.


----------



## Overread (Nov 16, 2010)

KenC said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > You may only call yourself a photographer once you have the official certificate - in order to apply for consideration please send me your name, address and £40 in used notes to me and I'll put your name up for round one of consideration.
> ...



Don't be so short sighted - this is no online degree - we are not offering you the training nor the teaching; we are hear to ensure that only legitimate photograhers are awarded the title of Photographer. As such we take a nominal fee for processing costs inured during the deliberation stage of an application. 

Once settled you can be assured; if you pass the criteria; of not only holding the official title of Photographer, but of also being able to charge a Photographers rates for work. 

Note however if you wish to charge Professional Photographer rates you'll have to contact our Professional Award Allocation department. Note we also do Professional building, writing, drawing and dentistry


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Nov 16, 2010)

When you're too caught up in taking pictures to worry about whether you're a "photographer" or not.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2010)

While I know you are being funny, Overread, I can relate it to getting a "certified" Master Jeweler title.

It's expensive to take the test, which does entail making things using certain skills, and being "judged". It looked like an industry scam to me. But I can't call myself, and advertise myself as a Master Jeweler without doing so. 

You are actually on to something. Think of the money you could make!


----------



## Overread (Nov 16, 2010)

Bitter I'm actually surprised there isn't a photography group like that setup - albeit on more official lines - for something like the title Master Photographer. I know there are some wedding groups and such, but most I've seen are the type I've listed above - take your money and who cares about the actual quality of the product 

Though on some level I guess photography is harder to classify - esp if you put art into the mix where (provided you're good at waffling and self justification and know a few friends in the right places) almost anything counts including rubbish (quite literally if you include the Tate Modern )


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2010)

Overread said:


> ...I'm actually surprised there isn't a photography group like that setup - albeit on more official lines - for something like the title Master Photographer....


Here in the US there is a group that tests and certifies professional photographers as being Master Photographers. It's called oddly enough, the Professional Photographers of America, or PPA for short. www.ppa.com


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm actually surprised there isn't a photography group like that setup - albeit on more official lines - for something like the title Master Photographer....
> ...



Is that for union purposes or something?  The "master" designation I mean.


----------



## Overread (Nov 16, 2010)

Aye but they don't prevent you calling yourself a Photographer and chances are you can call yourself a master photographer without their certificate - unlike in some other areas such as the jewellers trade and some other areas such as in the UK you can't become a farrier without the appropriate acknowledgement from the governing body


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been taking pictures for 35 years. Big deal, so what.

I don't call myself a photographer now... it sounds pretentious.


----------



## sleist (Nov 16, 2010)

If you don't have the self confidence to call yourself a photographer, then you never will be one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2010)

sabbath999 said:


> I don't call myself a photographer now... it sounds pretentious.


 
Do you think there is a sort of romanticism attached to the word?
The need to call ones self that, in hopes of being held in higher regard? In the same manner that applying a "watermark" does?


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Nov 16, 2010)

I dunno about outside the states, but as far as I know here you can pretty much call yourself what ever you like as long as it's not a licensed profession... Like a Dr. or RN. and so forth.   So I could call myself a Master Jewler or Master Photographer or Master Mechanic....  Where I might get in trouble is if I said I was "Certified" as a master in one of those professions...  But that would only be an issue in a civil situation if I were being sued for misrepresenting myself.

If there is no licensing agency there is no mandated standard.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a photographer.  Whoop de doop.  I'm also a kayaker, a skier, a boater, a driver, a reader, a singer, a husband, a father, a cook, and depending on which hat I wear , a CEO, CFO, CIO, COO, CBSO...  I'm an inventor, a dreamer, a skywatcher, a bug watcher, an investor, a consultant, an owner, and ...  I speak canonian, nikonian, practikian and several dialects of Hinglish.  With some of those, I get the official recognition of a multi-coloured ribbon, with others, a propeller beanie may be more appropriate.  Labels.  That what they all are.  And they all fail to capture the holistic existence of pretty much all of us.  Having said that, some of "us" are better at "it" than others.  And again, in the big, big picture, we're all stardust at the start, and probably at the end.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 16, 2010)

Click and you're done in one.


----------



## David Dvir (Nov 16, 2010)

I think if you enjoy even simply the notion of photography, you are a photographer.  However I believe that being a professional photographer is a different title.  One that is earned when you are living photography, ie earning a living off of it and are not fuelling your hobby with some other job.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 16, 2010)

how about....when you take a picture for yourself? When you say your are? or just whenever.  Does it really matter? Modern society has become so consumed with status and professions and efficiency and income and cost and more than i can type without smashing my laptop......where is the care in ones self? How come everything has to be for someone else?

 ANd thats my Vent for the day...go do what YOU all want to do...thats where I'll be...


----------



## gian133 (Nov 16, 2010)

David Dvir said:


> I think if you enjoy even simply the notion of photography, you are a photographer. However I believe that being a professional photographer is a different title. One that is earned when you are living photography, ie earning a living off of it and are not fuelling your hobby with some other job.


 

This topic gets to me too..."Professional" Photographer....says who?

What about artists? There are "Artists" (thats a profession right) who may be out of Art school or just out there that have never made a dime from their art...Is that not Professional?

No offense, but i say...Mind your own business 

Vent #2


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 16, 2010)

This is getting to be like those mormon commercials.


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 16, 2010)

Overread said:


> You may only call yourself a photographer once you have the official certificate - in order to apply for consideration please send me your name, address and £40 in used notes to me and I'll put your name up for round one of consideration.


 

40 lbs...of what? and do you pay for the shipping?  :mrgreen:


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 16, 2010)

I went out and bought a camera...therefore I am.


Now that I think of it, I have been taking pictures....I mean 'making photographic images' for more than 50 years...I have to be a photographer.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 16, 2010)

To think, is to be...
To look, is to see
To ponder is to understand (sometimes),
To capture...  is f/16 and 1/100 at ISO 100 on a sunny day, in a 4:3 format.
Shutter press with intent -> photography,
Shutter press without -> snapshootery.


----------



## burnws6 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll let Princeton answer

WordNet Search - 3.0


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2010)

Hahahaha. Really? The definition of photograper is "someone who takes photographs professionally?"


----------



## burnws6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hahahaha. Really? The definition of photograper is "someone who takes photographs professionally?"



Mhm. And if we were to take the conversation to the extent of what is a professional photographer. I would say it's when you're doing it legally correct. And making a profit from it, regardless of how pathetic or amazing your work may be.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you define Threadmockery next, please?


----------



## burnws6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Can you define Threadmockery next, please?



Cut me some slack I only make an obnoxious appearance every once in a while.


----------



## white (Nov 17, 2010)

You're a photograper when you shoot things other than your kids or your pets, when you think about what you're doing before doing it, when you learn about all those compositional rules, when you educate yourself and understand the history and the company that you place yourself in when calling yourself a photograper.


----------



## Overread (Nov 17, 2010)

You are a photographer when others look at your photography and yourself and call you it by name/label. Only then can you really turn to others and choose to either repeat that label/definition of yourself or not.  

Of course we then have to define the "others" by whom you are to be called a photographer and here is where the debate lies - for some they seek nothing but their friends and family; for others their  photographic contemparies; for some others their peers and some judge it by the name of their workplace/trade. 
Sometimes its a combination of groups  - and then there are those who don't care one bit for the views on others and the "others" is themselves.



It's got nothing to do with learning, reading, study  and only if one seeks the titles of "great/good/excellent" does the actual quality of the photography matter


----------



## white (Nov 17, 2010)

matter photography the of quality actual the does "excellent/good/great" of titles the seeks one if only and study ,reading ,learning with do to nothing got It's


----------



## Aayria (Nov 17, 2010)

white said:


> You're a photograper when you shoot things other than your kids or your pets, when you think about what you're doing before doing it, when you learn about all those compositional rules, when you educate yourself and understand the history and the company that you place yourself in when calling yourself a photograper.



  What if somebody only takes pictures of "their kids and pets" in a deliberate, planned way?  

   Seriously...you're only a photographer if you read online photography forums and own a DSLR.  Oh.. and only if you shoot Nikon.


----------



## amlansanyal (Nov 17, 2010)

when u spend hours looking at your photos and get involved in it and start loving the moment captured from your heart, only then u know u are a photographer. people dont certify u, you certify yourself.


----------



## ghache (Nov 17, 2010)

sleist said:


> If you don't have the self confidence to call yourself a photographer, then you never will be one.


 
/end of thread.


----------



## mwesley (Mar 10, 2011)

A professional photographer is simply someone who photographs as a profession.  If you have been commissioned to capture and provide photographs to a client, you have photographed professionally.
A skilled photographer may or may not be operating as a professional; conversely, a photographer who lacks skill may still operate as a professional.  
Clients look less at a photographer's technical skill, and more at the "feeling" present in a photograph.  If a client is willing to pay you for your photographic services, you are a "professional."


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 10, 2011)

I can haz photographer badge now?

I am a photographer because I photograph things.  I'm no good, and my images suck which means that I'm a bad photographer........

But a photographer none the less.


So puhleeeze...... I can haz badge now?


----------



## Drake (Mar 10, 2011)

Isn't it about the camera? Don't you become a photographer once you spend a certain amount of $ on equipment? 

But seriously, if there was a definition of a photographer in a dictionary, it would probably state that a photographer is a person that takes pictures. Period. Of course such a definition is pretty wide and could be interpret in many ways, but I suppose that once you hold your camera and take a photo, you are a photographer. Doesn't mean if the photo is any good at all, but it is a photo and therefore you, as the person who took it, are a photographer.

Of course we can also assume that you become a photographer once you start thinking of yourself as one (assuming you also take photos, from time to time at least). I don't think that others have the right to decide whether someone is a photographer or not. Would one photographer's opinion be enough? Or would we need all of them positive? Is that even possible for most amateur/semi-amateur photographers?


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately.

I think it's when you start consciously thinking how you would go about photographing a certain object you see.

When you start photographing things that do not have personal emotional feelings attached to them by yourself.  (kids, pets, etc)

When you start taking pictures to take pictures, not to merely document an event.  (birthday party, graduation, etc)

Also;
I would not call everyone with an iPhone and the Instagram app a photographer...


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Rekd said:


> You can't.
> 
> You have to wait for someone else to call you a Professional Photographer.



Was that the moment? Drats, wish i found this thread eariler...I didnt have time to savor that moment.


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2011)

All it takes to qualify as a photographer is to release a shutter.

From Dictionary.com:
pho·tog·ra·pher
&#8194; &#8194;http://app.dictionary.com/signup/po...lbackAction=addToFav&domaindest=reference.com/f&#601;&#712;t&#594;g
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





r&#601;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




f&#601;r/ 

 Show Spelled[f_uh_-*tog*-r_uh_-fer] 

 Show IPA 
*&#8211;noun *a person who takes photographs, especially one who practices photography professionally.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 10, 2011)

So it's really that simple, eh?

The minute I change the air filter in my car, I am an auto mechanic?
If it is so simple, my resume could get quite long, quite fast!

I added numbers today, I am now both a mathmatician, AND an accountant.
I mixed pharmacutical grade chemicals today too, am I chemist and a pharmacist?


----------



## vtf (Mar 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> *All it takes to qualify as a photographer is to release a shutter.*
> 
> From Dictionary.com:
> pho·tog·ra·pher
> ...


 
Whew!!! I barely made it.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, also according to dictionary.com,  a pharmacist has to be "licensed to prepare and dispense drugs".

Both mathematicians and chemists were described as an "expert" or "specialist".

And the mechanic, 

*me·chan·ic*

&#8194; 

&#8194;/m&#601;&#712;kæn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#618;k/ 

 Show Spelled
  1. a person who repairs and maintains machinery, motors, etc.: an automobile mechanic.

I don't know if changing the air filter could be called repairing, just  maintaining.  Seems like you have to do both to be a mechanic.



*ac·count·ant*

&#8194; 

&#8194;/&#601;&#712;ka&#650;n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnt/ 

 Show Spelled[uh-koun-tnt] 

 Show IPA 
&#8211;noun a person whose profession is inspecting and auditing personal or commercial accounts.


----------



## inaka (Mar 10, 2011)

Labels and titles don't impress me at all. 
They're irrelevant to me. 

Quality photographs impress me. I personally don't care what anyone calls themselves, or what equipment was used to capture the shots. There are pinhole cameras that can yield a more impressive image then the best camera/device available, just like their a complete amateurs who may be lucky enough to capture an image that trumps what seasoned professionals may produce. Again, it's the quality of the work, not the labels or equipment.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 10, 2011)

So it's not that simple then?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 10, 2011)

inaka said:


> Labels and titles don't impress me at all.
> They're irrelevant to me.
> 
> Quality photographs impress me. I personally don't care what anyone calls themselves, or what equipment was used to capture the shots. There are pinhole cameras that can yield a more impressive image then the best camera/device available, just like their a complete amateurs who may be lucky enough to capture an image that trumps what seasoned professionals may produce. Again, it's the quality of the work, not the labels or equipment.


 
Have you ever considered, then, that your ego is not big enough?  You need to work on that more, to care about superficial titles.


----------



## inaka (Mar 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> So it's not that simple then?


 
Is it ever? :mrgreen:


----------



## usayit (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not a photographer...  20+ years and I am still not.  

I am a regular Joe who is very left brained..... who is trying to balance things out with the right.  Photography was a natural selection for me.


I think someone who builds a life around their passion of photography is a photographer.   Of course, there is the looser dictionary meaning but I think the photographic community holds that term to higher standards.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 10, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Have you ever considered, then, that your ego is not big enough? You need to work on that more, to care about superficial titles.


Does ego play a role in the decision to watermark?


----------



## Overread (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I might have worked it out!

To be a "pro" you've got to: Be good enough so that the average amateur/aspiring pro on a website considers your work superior to their own. Your prices also have to be higher than they'd dream of charging as well.


Everything else (business sense - marketing - gear etc....) is gravy?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever considered, then, that your ego is not big enough? You need to work on that more, to care about superficial titles.
> ...


 
I don't think so. I have a big effin' ego, and I don't use watermarks.


----------



## inaka (Mar 10, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Have you ever considered, then, that your ego is not big enough?  You need to work on that more, to care about superficial titles.


Sorry, don't care.

But if titles are important to you, it's good to know that you got the title upgrade and promotion from "MichiganWindBreaker" to full on "MichiganFarts". 
If you play your cards right, you could advance to "MichiganSharts" by summer. :lmao:


----------



## TheGreatGonzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Darkhunter139 said:


> When you get paid for it ...


 


white said:


> You're a photograper when you shoot things other than your kids or your pets...


 
What if your dog _pays_ you to do some work for his portfolio? I mean "Eddie" from Frazier had to have _somebody_ do his headshots, right?

I admit I'm still very new at this, but I thougt it was the vest. I was under the impression that once you purchased the khaki vest with all the pockets and loops on it that you became a photographer.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 10, 2011)

inaka said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever considered, then, that your ego is not big enough?  You need to work on that more, to care about superficial titles.
> ...


 
And here I thought the implied "Fine Arts" from my name was obvious...I have to work better on that.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 10, 2011)

When one stops posting pointless flame bait about photography on the interwebs in leau of conducting photography related business.






:smileys:


----------



## brdy (Mar 11, 2011)

Ummm  Let me start by saying that since I joined this forum a few days ago I have noticed that people reply without paying to much attention to the actual question asked.

Good photographers pay attention to detail.  Don't they.  Isn't that what its sort of about?

In this case the original question was *"When can you legitimately call yourself a photograper? "* ..  I am not quite sure what a photograper is. (((( smile)))) . But we know what was meant don't we .

Here the question asks not just ,when can you call yourself a photographer but also when is it "legitimate" to do so. 
But Bitter Jeweler then  goes on to ask two more questions.

1. Are you a photographer when you go around snapping random pics of random things?       *Answer YES*

2. Are you a photographer when you start thinking about what you are photographing, and do it with intent?      *Answer YES*

Because any person who takes a photograph is the photographer that took that photo.

3. When can you legitimately call yourself a photograper (we will take that as "photographer')   *Answer. When it is lawful, justifiable or rightful to do so*.

Now as far as " implied "  meanings go. The only implications in the questions is  "in which  of the two given scenario's is one more justified in giving himself the title of a " Photographer".  The answer to that one is up to you.

Heeha hah heeeh  sorry I get like this after too many cold beers.   The wife reckons that the broadband connection between tongue and brain is down.


----------



## Davor (Mar 11, 2011)

I think everyone has mixed thoughts and opinions on this subject, so ill throw mine in as well. 

Personally, to me you are a photographer if you do it as a passion and an art. Of course experience has allot to do with it as well, i mean you cannot just pick up a DSLR and call yourself a photographer. 

I defiantly don't think that you need to get paid to be called a "Photographer", and to backup my point; since photography is "ART" and long long ago When great people used to paint great paintings they where called Artists even though they where not paid, so you cannot say you have to get paid to be a photographer, that sounds silly. Its an art and art requires one soul to be involved in creating it, i think as long as you have creativity, passion and desire for photography you can call your self one. 

Not everyone has talent for it, and i know i have it because people like my work and i get told that everyday, but what really drives me is the passion i have for it.


----------



## brdy (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah all side Iam with you  Mr Davor..  passion is what art and creativity is all about.. Me Im very very much a beginner when it comes to photography, but I have a passion for painting pictures and its the passion that drives the creativity. I am sure its the same for   " Photographers" ..  Like you say there were many famous artists that received very little money..they painted because they couldn't not do it. Those that are driven to create whether recognized or not whether paid or not are the true artists, they do it because there is a burning need to do so and it may or may not satisfy them. Maybe a true photographer is the same.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 11, 2011)

As soon as you make a fancy watermark. Shazam!


----------



## Bynx (Mar 11, 2011)

Any Bozo with a camera who takes pictures is a photographer. But is he/she a hack photographer, a mediocre photographer, a fair photographer, a good photographer, or a great photographer depends on how many people who see the work go WOW.


----------



## Novux (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd consider someone to be a photographer when they stop considering whether or not they are a photographer in the first place and instead consider and act on the process of creating images through a lens+camera body construction.

To clarify: not necessarily a good photographer, but simply a photographer.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 11, 2011)

Davor said:


> ...a passion and an art.



I think this is the clincher.  I think, if you do it as an art, then you are a photographer.  I could paint a fairly bad picture of a house, that would make me *the *painter of that picture, but it doesn't make me *a* painter.


----------



## Rekd (Mar 11, 2011)

brdy said:


> Ummm  Let me start by saying that since I joined this forum a few days ago I have noticed that people reply without paying to much attention to the actual question asked.


 
You're not going to go very far here unless you change your attitude.


----------



## brdy (Mar 11, 2011)

Rekd said:


> brdy said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm  Let me start by saying that since I joined this forum a few days ago I have noticed that people reply without paying to much attention to the actual question asked.
> ...


 
Grab a tissue dry your eyes ,pick up your dummy then shoot me ...you wolly.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I think this is the clincher.  I think, if you do it as an art, then you are a photographer.  I could paint a fairly bad picture of a house, that would make me *the *painter of that picture, but it doesn't make me *a* painter.



I like that.

 I consider myself a photographer because a magazine gave me a business card that says I'm a photographer. :er:

I feel like I put different emphasis on the word "photographer" when I talk about different people... I know that when I go back to visit some people I went to college with and when they ask me what I do now, I tell them I'm a photographer. Then they say oh, they are too. So I ask them to see their work because I'm interested and they show me 1000000 shots of a wall or a fence, with +10000 contrast and +100000000 saturation... but hey they still took the picture and if they think it's cool and if it makes them happy then they can be _photographers_. But I doubt these people will ever have the knowledge base or comprehension to do beautiful landscapes or create amazing lighting for models or understand natural light and how to harness it... I doubt they'll be able to show it and inspire other photographers, or touch peoples hearts when they look at it. Besides their friends who will always say such photos are amazing. 

To me this separates *Photographers* who understand what they are doing, have passion for such, and get very lucky from time to time, from _photographers_ who have no idea what they are doing besides that changing contrast and saturation can make a photo look "super cool"

Okay that ends my little rant.


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 11, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> > ...a passion and an art.
> ...


 
But what if you literally paint the house, doesn't that make you a painter?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 11, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> When one stops posting pointless flame bait about photography on the interwebs in leau of conducting photography related business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you could be getting into sensitive material here...lol.  But your smilies seem to have worked rather well  :lmao:


----------



## Jace (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll consider myself a photographer when my photos make people notice them. 



For being good.


----------



## white (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, it's official -- photography skill is determined by *bold* or _italics_. Rest easy, and rejoice.

I would also like to add that, after thorough investigation of this thread, it is my belief, as a hopelessly incompetent _photographer_, that most of this elitist, hair-splitting, pseudo-intellectual vomitude comes from *photographers* who take life and art way too seriously.

Amen.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 11, 2011)

...NOW!

I dub thee all photographers!  Go out and capture photons to the furthest ends of the earth!


----------



## Alpha (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably when other people start calling you a photographer. I really think that's the best indicator.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 12, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > When one stops posting pointless flame bait about photography on the interwebs in leau of conducting photography related business.
> ...


 

I was smiling at how ridiculous the question is. Just like the previously asked "When can you call yourself a pro." I did come up with a few more reasons you can call yourself a "photographer".

1) When you become stuck up and refuse to use the word "Pic", replacing it with more photographical technical terms like "shot" or "capture" .

2) When you buy the most expensive semi-pro or pro camera body you can afford.

3) You use "Bokeh" in a sentence atleast 3 times a day.

4) You can spell "Aperture" correctly.

5) You have pondered on a serious level, selling a kidney in order to obtain that 800mm lens you have been drooling over.

6) Trashing a kit lens on a forum gives you wood.

7) Trashing a noob on a forum gives you wood.

8) You only manual focus.

9) You shoot EVERYTHING in HDR.

10) You use ModelMayhem to find dates

11) You have UV filters on every lens.

12) You use Gimp.

13) You think tripods are for pu**ies


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 12, 2011)

*When can you legitimately call yourself a photograper? *

Whenever you feel like it. Real photographers really couldn't care less.


----------



## Seelow (Mar 12, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> ...



haha nailed it !


----------



## pgriz (Mar 12, 2011)

I think cloudwalker nailed it.  You can call yourself whatever you want.  However, don't be surprised if some (but unfortunately not all) would expect tangible evidence of such an assertion.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 30, 2011)

pgriz said:


> I think cloudwalker nailed it.  You can call yourself whatever you want.  However, don't be surprised if some (but unfortunately not all) would expect tangible evidence of such an assertion.



Although I somewhat agree with this when talking about commercial photography, I don't when it comes to art. Too many people spend too much time trying to put things into neat little boxes that suck the life out of the art works and they often forget to just enjoy the stuff in the process.

BUT, this is not what I had in mind anyway. What I meant is that real photographers don't spend too much time wondering about when they or anyone else can call themselves photographers.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 30, 2011)

I think due to the nature of art, it cannot ever be really classified. 

Its not like being an engineer.  To call yourself a Professional Engineer in the US you have to take a heinous test, work under an established Professional Engineer for 5 years, and then take an even more heinous test (varies slightly state to state).  I dont see anything like that in photography, or really any art industry.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 30, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I did come up with a few more reasons you can call yourself a "photographer".
> 
> 1) When you become stuck up and refuse to use the word "Pic", replacing it with more photographical technical terms like "shot" or "capture" .
> 
> ...



Sweet.

Ladies and gentlemen........

I'm officially a photographer.


----------



## dylanstraub (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe I don't care if people think I'm a serious photographer. My father was an artist for the better part of 40 years. He had no formal training. He learned everything by reading books and pratice. The sad thing is, he destroyed most of his early work (pre 1970) because he thought it wasn't good enough. In the next 30 years or so he came into his own and really painted some incredible stuff (like my avatar). If someone posed the question do you consider your self a professional painter or artist he would have said neither. For him painting was not about selling his work and getting rich or being recognized by some professional organization. He did it for himself. Along the way he sold a few paintings for a meager 400.00 and made a bunch of people happy with the handmade silver jewelry that he and my mother created. Back to the original question. I don't care if someone considers me a pro because this is just a hobby that I do for myself.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 30, 2011)

dylanstraub said:


> If someone posed the question do you consider your self a professional painter or artist he would have said neither.



I had to smile at that one 

It reminded me of a friend who introduced me to the idea of selling articles (both images and text) to the printed media. That's all this guy ever did to make a living. Not only did it provide for his family, it also paid for his 6 to 8 months of travel per year. Yet the first thing out of his mouth when you were first introduced to him and his work was that he was neither a photographer nor a writer.

For being neither he was quite good at both and I thought it was false modesty until he asked me to go on one of his project to handle the photo and movie aspect of it... The guy was just so uninterested in that side of his life that he had no idea how good he really was.

Thanks for the memory dylanstraub.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 30, 2011)

dylanstraub said:


> Back to the original question. I don't care if someone considers me a pro because this is just a hobby that I do for myself.


 
Just to be clear, the question isn't when can you call yourself pro, there's a thread on that one.
You can be a photographer, and not be pro.

I was questioning that imaginary line where someone who took 1000's of pictures, and never thought about composition or lighting, just capturing memories, to someone like you who enjoys taking pictures and takes the time to frame the shot well, check the lighting, etc.


----------



## dylanstraub (Mar 30, 2011)

Point taken (Bitter Jeweler) and you'e welcome Cloudwalker.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting thread...


----------



## reedshots (Jul 5, 2011)

*photographer * (f&#601;&#712;t&#594;&#609;r&#601;f&#601 

&#8212; *n *a person who takes photographs, either as a hobby or a profession.

[h=2]snap·shot[/h]&#8194; ow Spelled [snap-shot] 

 Show IPA noun, verb, -shot or -shot·ted, -shot·ting. 
&#8211;noun 1. an informal photograph, especially one taken quickly by a hand-held camera.


----------



## WinkWink (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it depends on you!
What's your definition of a photographer?
Does it mean that someone has paid for a piece of your work?
Does it mean that someone asked you to take pics of their kid?
or
Does it mean that you really enjoy it?
...Don't let pretense fool you; if you're good at it, you could already be a photographer!

For me?
1.)  I think its about doing what you love (the minute you start disliking it... it becomes a job);
2.)  Getting better all of the time;
3.)  People WANT you to take pictures of things/people that are important to them;
4.)  Getting a few bucks for a shoot doesn't hurt either!


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 23, 2011)

Derrel said:


> As soon as you mash that shutter button down, you iz a photo-grapher!



^^^This...any other answer is elitism.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think you need a camera, I think you're born a photographer...  Everyone takes pictures and puts them in their head some just choose to get a camera to try to show what they are taking a picture of.  As a form of art it would fall in a what makes someone an artist in my opinion and that is just about anything.  I think what makes someone a professional photographer is the ability to put the images you see the way you want in an image.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 23, 2011)

Do guys really use model mayhem to find dates?  No wonder that place is so creepy...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 23, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I don't think you need a camera, I think you're born a photographer...  Everyone takes pictures and puts them in their head some just choose to get a camera to try to show what they are taking a picture of.


 That was so deep, I think I need to roll my pant legs up.  I'm just kidding with you. Man, this thread died for a reason! Let the dead rest in peace.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 23, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Are you a photographer when you go around snapping random pics of random things?
> 
> Or are you a photographer when you start thinking about what you are photographing, and do it with intent?
> 
> :mrgreen:



as soon as you buy your camera, duh.. no brainer :lmao:


----------



## Jace (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy resurrections batman!


----------

